
“Category Theory for Programmers” has been finished - unkown-unknowns
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-for-programmers-the-preface/?repost-reason=updated
======
unkown-unknowns
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/6x7ms0/category_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/6x7ms0/category_theory_for_programmers_has_been_finished/)

